# Petition for Irish Politicians to take a PAY CUT!!!



## Horatio (29 Nov 2010)

In light of the upcoming budget ahead of the Irish people , I think this facebook petition has merit:



I'll be joining.


----------



## Bronte (29 Nov 2010)

Well Conor Lenihan was of the view today and yesterday that they've already taken a pay cut. They just don't get it. 

The ambassador to Latvia on the Marian Finucane show was an example for us all of how abysmal are our politicians. But he, the ambassador,  was about the only chink of light amidst all the depression of the weekend news.


----------



## suemoo1 (29 Nov 2010)

+1


----------



## Ceist Beag (29 Nov 2010)

Not much good having it as a Facebook petition! We don't all have (or want) a Facebook account.


----------



## Gervan (29 Nov 2010)

Personally I think the best idea is for politicians to be paid at minimum wage, and to "sign in" when working, so their attendance, or work hours can be confirmed.


----------



## dahamsta (29 Nov 2010)

I've joined, but you'd be better of with petitiononline or similar, and you'd be better off still wrriting to your representatives and copying the media on your letter/emails.


----------



## shnaek (29 Nov 2010)

I read in the papers today that there will be a pay cut in the budget. Though there was no detail on it.


----------



## Complainer (29 Nov 2010)

Bronte said:


> The ambassador to Latvia on the Marian Finucane show was an example for us all of how abysmal are our politicians. But he, the ambassador,  was about the only chink of light amidst all the depression of the weekend news.


I missed the show. Did the Ambassador press Marian (who constantly whinges about public sector value for money) about the value-for-money provided by a certain broadcaster who gets €500k+ for four hours of material each week (or to be more accurate, some weeks)?


----------



## The_Banker (29 Nov 2010)

Facebook pages are all very well and good but I doubt if too many many politicians even know how to set up a page.

In a recent waste of money a large number of Cork City Council members went on a facebook course teaching them how to set one up...

The one City Council member (Jonathon O'Brien) who didnt go on the course as he already had a facebook page remarked wryly that he was dissappointed that no member who went on the course responded to his request for friendship. 
Obviously, the course has been long forgotten and the money paid for it wasted.


----------



## Complainer (29 Nov 2010)

The_Banker said:


> The one City Council member (Jonathon O'Brien) who didnt go on the course as he already had a facebook page remarked wryly that he was dissappointed that no member who went on the course responded to his request for friendship.


I might wryly remark that it seems that Cllr O'Brien doesn't get the difference between somebody's personal account on FB and their 'page' (previously fan page).


----------



## frankmac (29 Nov 2010)

Complainer said:


> I missed the show. Did the Ambassador press Marian (who constantly whinges about public sector value for money) about the value-for-money provided by a certain broadcaster who gets €500k+ for four hours of material each week (or to be more accurate, some weeks)?


 
Totally agree. But isnt the board of RTE, who presumably negotiate these horrendous contracts, appointed by the Irish Government?


----------



## Romulan (29 Nov 2010)

Complainer said:


> I missed the show. Did the Ambassador press Marian (who constantly whinges about public sector value for money) about the value-for-money provided by a certain broadcaster who gets €500k+ for four hours of material each week (or to be more accurate, some weeks)?



Perhaps he could also ask her about investing in apartments in Dublin 4?

Somewhere on Mespil Road perhaps?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Nov 2010)

Folks

Please Let Off Steam in the appropriate forum

Brendan


----------

